# My computer shuts off by itself.



## Blazewf (Jul 18, 2011)

My computer used to work fine for over a year, now it has been completely shutting off. I can restart it just fine everytime. I could reproduce the automatic shutdown everytime I went to youtube's website. But it would shut down other times too. like when I was trying to install a new o/s.... I put in a new HD/new operating system... Didn't fix it.

I took out the video card, which I know works, but put in an old cheap video card.. and the computer never shuts down! It works fine!

I'm 100% sure the video card i took out isn't causing the problem. I even tried putting another new video card in my computer.. and it still shuts down again. But a less powerful video card works?

Could it be the power supply or CPU? motherboard or ram maybe?
Any advice would be helpful on how to diagnose this problem, without having to buy a bunch of new hardware to try each component.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post the make/model of the PC. If custom built then post the specs

MB-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU brand/wattage

Post the temp and voltage readings from the BIOS.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

First suspect is the PSU but we need to know what we're working with to offer knowledgeable advice.


----------



## markfinn (Jul 18, 2011)

Your question may have many reasons, maybe your power suply
Computer power switches, may not be well attached to the
Motherboards.


----------

